# Can you identify this man?



## JWarren (May 27, 2010)

For the older guys, this will probably be no problem....but for the younger ones, well...I don't know.


----------



## olcop (May 27, 2010)

Elmer Kieth, prolific writer, hunter


----------



## gordylew (May 27, 2010)

who was Elmer Keith.  where is his famous hat?

I got it right  you spelled his name wrong.  what do I get Mr. Trebek


----------



## Craig Knight (May 28, 2010)

Yep Mr Elmer Keith. I once read an article where he and a guy or 2 were in Texas somewhere and shooting jackrabbits out to 600 yards with what was then the brand new 357 Magnum cartridge. Said he found it to be extremely accurate for a handgun caartridge.


----------



## fi8shmasty (May 28, 2010)

Anyone ever read the book he wrote. Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- I was There?? Good Book


----------



## Craig Knight (May 28, 2010)

fi8shmasty said:


> Anyone ever read the book he wrote. Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- I was There?? Good Book



No but hope to one day. I think,  It would have been a trip to have known him .


----------



## biker13 (May 28, 2010)

Elmer Keith,daddy of the 44 Magnum.


----------



## RLFaler (May 31, 2010)

Father of Handgun Hunting


----------



## liloody (Jun 1, 2010)

And the hard cast bullet.


----------



## johnweaver (Jun 22, 2010)

Would liked to have spent some time with him.  One of the good guys.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 25, 2010)

Elmer was quite a character, but I would like to have spent some time with Skeeter.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 26, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Elmer was quite a character, but I would like to have spent some time with Skeeter.



Either or. Add Bill Jordan (not the camo guy), Evan Quiros, Col. Jeff Cooper, Jim Clark, Charles Askins or any number of the "pioneers" and a man would have had a great day afield.

Wish I had taken Skeeter Skelton's lessons about gun trading to heart 20 years ago. I have let too many good ones slip through my greasy fingers..........

I am slowly learning my lesson and don't sell or trade many away now.


----------



## one hogman (Jun 26, 2010)

*Elmer Keith*

I have the book 'Heck , [ you know what it really says]I was there" it is great, pictures are really something, have read it twice and reread  several parts more He and others set the stage for the handgunners today, .44 mag .41 mag, .44 spec. hot loads, which set up the .44 mag, , wildcats rifle rounds, I have also read everything I can find from Skeeter Skelton, Bill Jordan [ Border Patrol] John Wooters, Bob Milek, Jack O'connor, don't see many new writers that can take these guys place.


----------



## Richard P (Jun 26, 2010)

I had the pleasure of meeting Elmer Keith and Neal Knox at the NRA convention when it was in Atlanta around 1974.  I was bright enough to carry my copy of his book ''Sixguns'' and have him autograph it. It is a treasured moment. I always appreciated Neal's astute observations of the political arena.  rp


----------



## JWarren (Jun 27, 2010)

Elmer Keith is one of my "greats" simply because of his pioneer spirit and for the character he was as a person. I tend to celebrate him and the other greats that have been mentioned above, giving them too much credit for their knowledge of guns and not enough credit for the generations of gun enthusiasts that they inspired to make our passion as diverse as it is today, not to mention the people such as us that have just had a life long love affair with guns and shooting. Also, they inspired many engineers and everyday hobbyists to push the envelope to develop this mind warping array of calibers, firearms, and reloading equipment that we have available today.

What they helped to accomplish is great, but it is really a shame that they tend to over shadow such truly gifted people as J.D.Jones (just one example), a man that has probably pushed the hunting handgun envelope farther than anyone ever has or ever will.

Anyway, Elmer and the others will always be at the top of my list.


----------



## Richard P (Jun 27, 2010)

Well stated Mr Warren.  Lets not forget Warren Center, Fred Bullberry, Randy Baker, Veral Smith, P O Ackley, John C Garand, Eugene Stoner, Mikhail Kalashnikov, and Ronnie Barrett, just to name a few more. By no means an inclusive list.  rp


----------



## z-1 (Sep 24, 2010)

Some of you are showing your age or you are a student of this wonderful thing we do.

JD Jones, Don Zutz, George Nonte and LR Wallack added value.  

As did Harry Pope, PO Ackley, and Ken Waters.

Having a senior moment and need to go back through the libary for more.


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm hoping that one day, if the Great Spirit allows me the honor, I can stand close enough to the campfire just to hear these guys talk.


----------



## WildWillie (Sep 24, 2010)

And don't forget the late Bob Melik and Steve Herrett.I grew up reading articlesby thesr great men on the pages of Guns&Ammo magazine in the early 70's.I still have all those old magazines and read them every once in a while.


----------



## z-1 (Sep 24, 2010)

Last year when ordering another barrel from JD for my son, JD answered the phone.  If you have done business with SSK you know who Tammy is.  She was off that day.

JD's hearing is not good and he could not hear the specifics of the barrel I wanted.  He could hear well enough for me to ask him about the old days.  That was the best 45 minutes of education in my life.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 25, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Wish I had taken Skeeter Skelton's lessons about gun trading to heart 20 years ago. I have let too many good ones slip through my greasy fingers..........
> 
> I am slowly learning my lesson and don't sell or trade many away now.



I heard that. Bo Barrow over in Butler wound up with a good bit of the money that I should have put in my retirement account. Folks won't trade with you the way they use to either. Never forget the trade with Bo that included a couple of water melons.

P.O. Ackley cost me money too. Got to liking those .280 Ack. there for a while. Still do.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 21, 2010)

_Peter Paul Mauser_ comes to my mind.

He may as well be the "rifle King"


----------

